# Sismos Portugal - 2011



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2011 às 14:22)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos em Portugal durante o ano de 2011.*


*Links úteis*

*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/sismologia_new.htm

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/



*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/

Geofon Potsdam
http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/db/eqinfo.php

*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/

Live Internet Seismic Server
http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2011 às 14:22)

E a Falha da Vilariça mexeu!!!!

Aviso de Sismo no Continente 10-01-2011 13:47
2011-01-10 13:47:25 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 10-01-2011 pelas 13:47 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Noroeste de Vila Flor.


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


Fonte:
IM

Edit:
Mapa
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Images/ALERTFUSION/2011/01/10/20110110-134723.zoom.jpg


----------



## jorgepaulino (12 Jan 2011 às 13:44)

Ainda ontem tinha pensado que devia de estar na hora da coisa por aqui "abanar", pois já à algumas semanas que estava tudo sossegado!

Felizmente não dei por nada !!!! 

2011-01-12 04:46 38,66 -8,01 14 0,9 SW Arraiolos 

Qualquer das formas não foi em local habitual (N, NW ou NE Arraiolos), portanto ainda deve haver margem para em poucos dias haver qualquer coisa na zona... (espero estar redondamente enganado!  )


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jan 2011 às 08:08)

jorgepaulino disse:


> portanto ainda deve haver margem para em poucos dias haver qualquer coisa na zona... (espero estar redondamente enganado!  )



Ora cá está ele! Acordou-me!

2011-01-20 02:43 38,79 -7,98 3 1,5 NE Arraiolos 

Amigo "Gil dos Algarves" se precisarem dum "especialista" cá estou eu !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2011 às 09:55)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Ora cá está ele! Acordou-me!
> 
> 2011-01-20 02:43 38,79 -7,98 3 1,5 NE Arraiolos
> 
> Amigo "Gil dos Algarves" se precisarem dum "especialista" cá estou eu !



É bom saber que alguem os ouve e sente mesmo.
Eu não posso fazer muito, quem esta a  levar o estudo a cabo são professores meus,  não sou eu, apenas o vou acompanhando. Assim que mais souver publicarei. Isso está garantido.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jan 2011 às 11:31)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É bom saber que alguem os ouve e sente mesmo.
> Eu não posso fazer muito, quem esta a  levar o estudo a cabo são professores meus,  não sou eu, apenas o vou acompanhando. Assim que mais souver publicarei. Isso está garantido.



Epá estou a brincar, eu não percebo nada do assunto, só oiço os gajos, mas como eu devem ouvir mais pessoas, só que se calhar não ligam porque nem sabem o que é !

Aguardamos a publicação desses estudos ! 

Edit: 13:47: é este isto que eu temo que possa por ali acontecer um dia: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sismo_de_Áquila_de_2009


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Jan 2011 às 09:31)

2011-01-28 05:35 38,79 -7,96 4 1,1 NE Arraiolos --- --- 

Ia jurar que ouvi alguns trovoes ao longe mas quando abri os olhos julguei que o relógio marcava 5:55, e não 5:35.

Portanto eu ouvi até mais que um estrondo ao longe mas não consigo confirmar se foi isto ou os trovoes.


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Jan 2011 às 11:59)

Mais 2, não estou por lá!

Está-se a mexer ... 

2011-01-28 09:29 38,80 -7,96 5 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-28 09:25 38,80 -7,95 6 1,3 NE Arraiolos --- ---


----------



## jorgepaulino (28 Jan 2011 às 13:22)

Ora, cá está o 4º do dia! Só consigo saber porque vejo no site do meteo.pt, não estou por lá!

Este tópico vai ser todo para mim !

2011-01-28 11:58 38,80 -7,96 5 1,4 NE Arraiolos --- ---


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Jan 2011 às 19:38)

Esta manhã, entre as 8:15 e mais ou menos 9:15 pareceu-me ouvir vários ruídos que tanto eu como quem estava comigo associou a pequenos sismos, ali no local habitual. Ao todo foram pelo menos 6.

Entretanto a actualização do Instituto de Meteorologia não faz qualquer referencia a isso. Vou contactá-los para dissipar quaisquer dúvidas. Quem sabe nesse período de tempo algum sistema não tenha estado a funcionar, ou tenham sido tão pequenos que não tenham sido registados.


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Ora cá está a confirmação, mais 3 eventos apesar de ter contado pelo menos 6.

2011-01-29 08:21	38,79	-7,96	2	1,6	NE Arraiolos	---	---
2011-01-29 08:15	38,78	-7,95	-	1,5	NE Arraiolos	---	---
2011-01-29 08:12	38,75	-7,91	3	0,9	NE Arraiolos	---	---

Após as 8:21 ainda ouvi até cerca das 9h15.


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2011 às 10:02)

E mais um!

2011-01-30 06:05	38,79	-7,96	1	1,7	NE Arraiolos	---	---


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 11:52)

Um mapa com a localização de 4 deles (segundo o IGN ES):









É sempre dentro da faixa habitual, deixo este mapa que fiz naquela "crise" de pequenos sismos de Junho 2009:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jan 2011 às 12:09)

Ambas as imagens mostram bem onde está a concentração de pressão. Estando a Aldeia da Serra a ser empurrada para cima continuamente, por esta ter uma geologia de rocha ígnea do Paleozóico Superior que interfere e provoca um bloqueio entre o lineamentos de São Gregório e a Falha do Ciborro, ambos transformantes.


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2011 às 13:13)

OT: já agora onde posso ver a lista do IGN Espanhol ? Ontem o nosso IM só actualizou com os de Arraiolos após email meu, talvez coincidência...


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

jorgepaulino disse:


> OT: já agora onde posso ver a lista do IGN Espanhol ?



http://www.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do?locale=es


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Obrigado, pela página principal dava-me sempre um erro dum tal de apache tomcat !


----------



## jorgepaulino (30 Jan 2011 às 20:49)

Afinal foi mais que 1:

2011-01-30 06:30	38,78	-7,96	2	0,9	NE Arraiolos

Só não percebo porque entra este na lista depois de já ter aparecido o da Lourinhã ?


----------



## jorgepaulino (31 Jan 2011 às 09:22)

O IM actualizou as informações relativas à "crise" de sábado de manhã:

2011-01-29 08:31 38,79 -7,95 3 1,5 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:27 38,79 -7,96 7 1,0 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:26 38,80 -7,96 5 1,1 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:24 38,79 -7,95 3 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:21 38,79 -7,96 3 1,6 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:15 38,79 -7,94 8 1,6 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:12 38,78 -7,96 3 1,2 NE Arraiolos --- --- 
2011-01-29 08:11 38,80 -7,96 4 1,1 NE Arraiolos --- --- 

8 eventos !

Ia jurar que já depois das 9h de sábado tinha ocorrido pelo menos mais 1 evento.


----------



## jorgepaulino (11 Fev 2011 às 23:04)

Só vi hoje!

2011-02-10 09:05 38,78 -7,95 - 2,1 NE Arraiolos --- --- 

Parece que ontem mexeu e um pouco mais do que das outras vezes!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Fev 2011 às 03:20)

O IM informa que houve um sismo de M 1.7 a 6 Km a Oeste de Évora...

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 21-02-2011 01:25

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 21-02-2011 pelas 01:25 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 1.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Oeste de Évora.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Évora.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).

Fonte 
IM



Agora eu pergunto porque é que o sismógrafo não o registou, estando ele localizada a 6 Km do locar onde supostamente a Terra tremeu... É curioso...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Fev 2011 às 17:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Agora eu pergunto porque é que o sismógrafo não o registou, estando ele localizada a 6 Km do locar onde supostamente a Terra tremeu... É curioso...



Se ainda tiveres acesso ao histórico desse sismografo verifica no dia 29 de Janeiro desde ano, onde pela manhã ouve mais uma pequena crise ali pela Aldeia da Serra, as linhas apareciam maiores, como se tivesse acontecido algum evento (  ok podia ser um coelho a saltar aí ao pé ou uma vaca a correr) e não vi em nenhum site da especialidade nenhum sismo em lugar algum a essa hora. Os daqui eram muito pequenos para aparecer aí!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Se ainda tiveres acesso ao histórico desse sismografo verifica no dia 29 de Janeiro desde ano, onde pela manhã ouve mais uma pequena crise ali pela Aldeia da Serra, as linhas apareciam maiores, como se tivesse acontecido algum evento (  ok podia ser um coelho a saltar aí ao pé ou uma vaca a correr) e não vi em nenhum site da especialidade nenhum sismo em lugar algum a essa hora. Os daqui eram muito pequenos para aparecer aí!



Esta aqui a imagem Jorge. Mas dessa crise pouco ficou registado... o que ai esta de mais relevante foi o sismo de 6.1 Mw - JAN MAYEN ISLAND REGION.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mas pega nas horas de cada um e vê se coincide com as pequenas oscilações.


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Fev 2011 às 23:15)

A minha dúvida era mesmo aquela linha às 7h e pouco da manhã, que não encontrei correspondência em relação a nenhum sismo na altura... (às 6h e pouco ou 7h e pouco), estarei a ver mal ? Se calhar estou.

Os outros claro que foram tão pequenos que ali não podiam ficar registados!


----------



## 1337 (6 Mar 2011 às 03:12)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 06-03-2011 03:00
2011-03-06 03:00:59
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 06-03-2011 pelas 01:06 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.1(Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a SE de Barcelos.

muito perto :O


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 14:30)

Foram dois sismos, recebi dois emails do IM. Um de magnitude 2.2 e outro de 2.1. Foram réplicas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mar 2011 às 15:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foram dois sismos, recebi dois emails do IM. Um de magnitude 2.2 e outro de 2.1. Foram réplicas.



Não SpiderVV. O segundo email foi a informar que o sismo tinha sido sentido, pois o primeiro apenas informa que ocorrer o acontecimento. o facto do segundo email informar 2.1 e não 2.2 deve-se a correcções de magnitude, depois de terem efectuado uma analise mais rigorosa, já não apenas com os dados de ultimo momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Mar 2011 às 16:00)

Ah pronto obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 03:07)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 12-03-2011 pelas 17:06 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Este de Sta Cruz (P.Vitória) (Terceira).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Ribeirinha, Ilha Terceira.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## ecobcg (16 Mar 2011 às 11:11)

Não sei se este será o tópico indicado, mas decorre neste momento, neste link uma entrevista, em directo, com o Director da Unidade de Previsão de Riscos e Alerta da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, Henrique Vicêncio, dedicada ao tema "*Portugal está preparado para lidar com sismos de grande intensidade?*".

Quem quiser pode colocar directamente as suas questões neste site que depois serão respondidas em directo.

PS: Ficam aqui as questões  colocadas e respectivas respostas:


> quarta 16 de março de 2011
> 11:04  SAPO Notícias: Bom dia. Hoje temos connosco Henrique Vicêncio, Director da Unidade de Previsão de Riscos e Alerta da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, para nos falar sobre o risco de sismos em Portugal. Podem colocar as vossas questões.
> 
> quarta 16 de março de 2011 11:04
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2011 às 07:56)

> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 26-03-2011 07:36
> 2011-03-26 07:36:31
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 26-03-2011 pelas 07:36 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Norte-Nordeste de Silves.
> 
> ...





Eu senti-o (e foi bem audível também), e bem, durante 2 a 3 segundos. Fez-me acordar a mim e à minha esposa. 

Acordar com um sismo, e no contexto actual (depois do Japão), assusta sempre um pouquinho... mesmo que tenha sido fraco... bolas!


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2011 às 08:31)

Confirmado também aqui em Faro. Estremeção moderado da estante dos livros, cama e estore.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2011 às 09:21)

Actualização do comunicado do IM:



> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 26-03-2011 07:36
> 2011-03-26 07:36:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 26-03-2011 pelas 07:36 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Norte-Nordeste de Silves.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2011 às 10:12)

Confirmado em Olhão. Moderada tremidação da cama, pensava que estava a sonhar, mas foi mesmo um sismo.

Este em terra, a 20 kms Norte de Silves de magnitude 4 segundo o EMSC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2011 às 10:19)

Aqui em Altura não se sentiu nada.
Ou pelo menos eu não senti...


----------



## PTbig (26 Mar 2011 às 11:29)

Por difícil de acreditar que seja eu senti o sismo que em Sintra, hoje quando pedi a minha namorada para ver na net se tinha havido algum sismo e ela confirmo que sim fiquei espantado, devido a distancia a que foi, o sismo pareceu-me no entanto durar cerca de 15 segundos.


----------



## The Sorceress (26 Mar 2011 às 11:37)

Em Lagos não senti nada.


Se calhar é o Vulcão de Monchique a querer acordar  :

Estava só brincar! 

Costumam haver mini-sismos na região (daqueles só registados), este foi só ligeiramente mais forte
Não foi nada de mais.


----------



## amando96 (26 Mar 2011 às 12:21)

Nem acordei... alguém sabe dizer se foi mais forte ou fraco que o que aconteceu em 2010 também no Algarve?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2011 às 12:33)

amando96 disse:


> Nem acordei... alguém sabe dizer se foi mais forte ou fraco que o que aconteceu em 2010 também no Algarve?



Foi com a mesma escala de Mercalli (IV), mas de 4.2 na escala de Richter como podes ler aqui, mas esse ocorreu a 72 Kms a Sw de Lagos, enquanto o de hoje foi de 4.0 e foi em terra, logo mais sentido do que esse do ano passado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2011 às 14:01)

Houve uma pequena replica deste, sismo ocorreu às 9:23 e foi muito fraquinha apenas 0.9 na escala de Richter:



> 2011-03-26 09:23   37,29   -8,41  *0,9* *NE Silves*



IM


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mar 2011 às 10:13)

Estava a colocar os pés fora da cama....e senti, embora tendo sido apenas de mag.2,5 


_Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 28-03-2011 08:30
2011-03-28 08:30:00 
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 28-03-2011 pelas 08:30 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.5 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Este-Sudeste do Redondo. 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Redondo. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt). _










*SE* de Redondo 
Data: 2011-03-28 
Hora: 07:30h UTC
Lat:38,62 
Long:-7,50  a SE Redondo 
Prof:19 
Mag:2,5



Edito para acrescentar que houve mais um registo a SE de Redondo


Data: 2011-03-28 
Hora: 08:37h UTC
Lat:38,62 
Long:-7,50  a SE Redondo 
Prof:16 
Mag:0,9


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 11:14)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 
05-04-2011 07:54

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 05-04-2011 pelas 07:54 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 18 km a Sul-Sudeste da Lagoa.Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Albufeira.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Fonte:
IM


----------



## jorgepaulino (5 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Mais um sentido para o Algarve.

Cá por Arraiolos tá sossegado, mas não deve ser por muito tempo ...


----------



## Zapiao (5 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

Ja nao sao abanos demais em tao pouco tempo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 22:21)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja nao sao abanos demais em tao pouco tempo?



Não.
É relativamente normal. 
Dado que estamos numa zona activa.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2011 às 23:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Ja nao sao abanos demais em tao pouco tempo?



É absolutamente normal, Portugal tem diversas falhas activas que têm abalos frequentes embora quase sempre de fraca intensidade


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Abr 2011 às 10:54)

Zapiao disse:


> Já não são abanos demais em tão pouco tempo?



Sou da opinião de que face à posição em que nos encontramos em relação à principal zona de tensão (não que entenda esse fator como uma consequência direta) o facto da periodicidade de abalos ser mais curta "poderá" ser benéfico para um ajustamento sem atritos que de outro modo poderia levar talvez a consequências terríveis. 
Parece que esta teoria ainda tem algum peso, se bem que garantidamente poderá significar simplesmente nada!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 12:39)

joseoliveira disse:


> Sou da opinião de que face à posição em que nos encontramos em relação à principal zona de tensão (não que entenda esse fator como uma consequência direta) o facto da periodicidade de abalos ser mais curta "poderá" ser benéfico para um ajustamento sem atritos que de outro modo poderia levar talvez a consequências terríveis.
> Parece que esta teoria ainda tem algum peso, se bem que garantidamente poderá significar simplesmente nada!



É teoria e é cada vez mais isso mesmo.
Pois estes pequenos sismos podem aliviar a tensão em determinadas zonas mas por sua vez aumentar em outras... 

Pois no nosso caso cada vez mais ganha a possibilidade de estar a "dar o salto" no ciclo de Wilson. E estaremos a passar de margem passiva para margem activa.


----------



## Zapiao (7 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

Explique esse ciclo


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2011 às 21:19)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilson_cycle


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Zapiao disse:


> Explique esse ciclo



Este ciclo é basicamente o que acontece a um oceano desde que este surja até que o mesmo se volta a fechar. 
Ou seja, explicando com exemplos presentes na Terra, temos o inicio com o aumento da pressão interna vinda por parte do magma em ascensão, que acaba por fracturar a costa e começar a divergir as placas em deslocação opostas, (Rift Africano) Quando este se agasta significativamente temos a entrada marítima e o seu enchimento (Mar Vermelho que esta em expansão) a 3ª fase é o estado adulto (Atlântico) que por sua vez por não conseguir alargar mais cria pressão junto das zonas de costa e aparecem as margens activas em zonas de subducção (Oceano pacifico) pelo facto da crusta oceânica ser mais densa que a continental e "mergulha" por baixo desta e assim continua ate este se fechar por completo. Criando por fim uma zona montanhosa (Himalaias).
Claro que estamos a falar em escala geológica, e não de hoje para amanha.


----------



## fablept (9 Abr 2011 às 15:47)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 


O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 08-04-2011 pelas 23:16 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas regiões de Ribeirinha e Salão, intensidade II nos Cedros, Pedro Miguel e Praia do Norte ( Ilha do Faial ); intensidade III/IV na região da Madalena (Ilha do Pico ) e intensidade III na região de Velas ( Ilha de S.Jorge ). 


@IM


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Abr 2011 às 10:19)

2011-04-16 02:22	38,78	-7,96	6	1,9	NE Arraiolos

Mais um a acrescentar à lista dos "ouvidos" !


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

Espantoso!
Isso significa que Portugal um dia será uma zona de subducção.
E o mesmo será para as Ilhas Britânicas, costa brasileira e costa leste americana, e costa oeste africana.

Mas tenho uma pergunta:

Se o Oceano Pacífico expandiu-se e agora se está a contrair, onde está então os vestígios da antiga dorsal "médio-pacífica" que originou o oceano?

E onde está a mesma para o Oceano Índico?

Por outro lado, parece que temos um exemplo de contracção de um "oceano" no Mediterrâneo, formando montanhas na Europa.



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Este ciclo é basicamente o que acontece a um oceano desde que este surja até que o mesmo se volta a fechar.
> Ou seja, explicando com exemplos presentes na Terra, temos o inicio com o aumento da pressão interna vinda por parte do magma em ascensão, que acaba por fracturar a costa e começar a divergir as placas em deslocação opostas, (Rift Africano) Quando este se agasta significativamente temos a entrada marítima e o seu enchimento (Mar Vermelho que esta em expansão) a 3ª fase é o estado adulto (Atlântico) que por sua vez por não conseguir alargar mais cria pressão junto das zonas de costa e aparecem as margens activas em zonas de subducção (Oceano pacifico) pelo facto da crusta oceânica ser mais densa que a continental e "mergulha" por baixo desta e assim continua ate este se fechar por completo. Criando por fim uma zona montanhosa (Himalaias).
> Claro que estamos a falar em escala geológica, e não de hoje para amanha.


----------



## irpsit (16 Abr 2011 às 19:54)

Sim, o Pacífico também tem uma dorsal de abertura tectónica.
East Pacific Rise

Vai desde a América central para oeste, e passa a norte da Antárctica.

Mas ainda não encontrei possíveis sinais dos inícios de Subducção de ambos os lados do Atlântico.
Se calhar a falha a SW de Sagres é um ínicio dessa actividade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Abr 2011 às 02:00)

Sim poderá muito bem ser, mas é em fenómeno tão lento que nem o notamos. Isso justificaria também a ocorrência do grande sismo de 1755, pois não ocorrem sismos dessas magnitudes em margens passivas. E também as fossas na zona de Republica Dominicana. 
No pacifico os vestígios da dorsal já estão mais "apagados", mas eles existem e estão lá. no indico este ainda esta activo em diversos pontos. Com o Google Earth consegues ter uma boa visão disto. 

No caso do mediterrânico é totalmente diferente, pois o que tens é o fecho do Oceano Tetis, formação de Montanhas, (cadeia Varisca) nova distensão com a abertura do atlântico e afastamento da península, rompimento e enchimento do Mediterrânico por facturação na estreito de Gibraltar. agora com a aproximação da África por compressão forma-se as cadeias Alpinas e Béticas. 

PS. É melhor abrir um novo tópico para continuar esta discussão...


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Abr 2011 às 22:13)

2011-04-20 08:09	37,34	-8,49	13	2,4	NE Monchique

Monchique também tem andado animado !


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2011 às 13:06)

*Sismo de 2.6 a sul de Alcoutim*

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 24-04-2011 pelas 11:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul de Alcoutim.

Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

Fonte: IM


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Abr 2011 às 13:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Sismo de 2.6 a sul de Alcoutim*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 24-04-2011 pelas 11:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.6 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sul de Alcoutim.
> 
> ...



Acho que este deve ter sido sentido pelo menos ali nas aldeias vizinhas, pelo site do INM foi a 3 kms de profundidade.

2011-04-24 10:05 37,36 -7,54 3 2,6 SW Alcoutim --- --- 

Entretanto Vendas Novas a bombar:

2011-04-23 09:26 38,70 -8,48 1 2,0 NW Vendas Novas --- --- 

2011-04-27 00:06 38,70 -8,48 5 2,5 NW Vendas Novas III Vendas Novas 
2011-04-27 00:21 38,70 -8,48 - 0,8 NW Vendas Novas --- --- 
2011-04-27 00:23 38,70 -8,49 - 0,8 NW Vendas Novas --- --- 
2011-04-27 01:17 38,69 -8,50 - 0,8 NW Vendas Novas --- --- 

Pela minha zona só quando estiver lua cheia ...


----------



## Hazores (28 Abr 2011 às 01:12)

boa noite, 

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 27-04-2011 22:13

2011-04-27 22:13:00 

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-04-2011 pelas 22:13 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Oeste do Capelo (Faial). 


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Feteira, Ilha do Faial. 


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## fablept (1 Mai 2011 às 19:32)

Sismo sentido no Faial..

2011-05-01 17:31 - *3,9* - Faial - II/III (Feteira)

Nova crise sísmica nos Açores?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Mai 2011 às 00:47)

Senti sismo!!! Foi a norte de Aracena
(Espanha) 

M de 3.4


----------



## jorgepaulino (4 Mai 2011 às 22:39)

Parece que por aqui ninguém sentiu este:

2011-05-04 17:04	38,65	-7,91	11	*2,5*	N Evora	III	EVORA

Eu também não ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mai 2011 às 18:33)

Actividade Sísmica em Março(IM)

No mês de Março de 2011 a actividade sísmica no território nacional e área adjacente foi caracterizada pela ocorrência de mais 200 sismos locais e regionais, tendo quatro destes sido sentidos pela população.

Na região Continental e adjacente constatou-se que a maior parte da sismicidade ocorreu a Sul e Sudoeste do Algarve. Relativamente ao arquipélago dos Açores há a referir o baixo nível de sismicidade registada, tal como no arquipélago da Madeira.

Em termos de sismicidade mundial, há a assinalar a ocorrência de um sismo de magnitude (Mw) 9.0 na costa do Japão em 11 de Março 2011. Uma população de mais de 2.1 milhões de pessoas ficou exposta a uma intensidade VIII (Escala Mercalli Modificada) durante o evento. Este sismo foi precedido por um grande número de precursores, o maior de magnitude 7.2 no dia 9 de Março, e por centenas de réplicas de magnitude superior a 5.0. O sismo gerou um tsunami, cujas ondas atingiram um máximo de 29,6 metros e inundaram mais de 9 km para além da linha de costa. Os danos devido ao tsunami foram muito superiores aos provocados pelo sismo.

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...media/noticias/textos/rel_sis_marco_2011.html


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mai 2011 às 20:37)

*Sismo de 3.6 sentido na Madeira*



> Um sismo com a magnitude de 3.6 na escala de Richter foi hoje registado pelas 16:13 na Madeira, refere o Instituto de Meteorologia, em comunicado.
> 
> O abalo foi registado nas estações de rede sísmica do continente e Madeira e teve o epicentro a cerca de 75 quilómetros a noroeste do Porto Moniz, na costa norte da ilha.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (13 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

A canzoada ladra, a lua está a ficar de feição ...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

jorgepaulino disse:


> A canzoada ladra, a lua está a ficar de feição ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Mai 2011 às 11:11)

Vendas Novas dissipa as tensões !

Estou admirado do sossego pela minha zona.

2011-05-18 06:40 38,70 -8,48 - 1,0 NW Vendas Novas 
2011-05-18 05:55 38,72 -8,44 - 1,2 NE Vendas Novas 
2011-05-18 01:26 38,71 -8,45 - 1,0 NE Vendas Novas 
2011-05-17 23:33 38,70 -8,46 - 0,7 N Vendas Novas 
2011-05-17 20:50 38,71 -8,46 - 1,2 N Vendas Novas


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Mai 2011 às 22:35)

Mais um em Vendas Novas:

2011-05-18 19:43	38,70	-8,47	3	2,4	NW Vendas Novas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Mai 2011 às 23:37)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mais um em Vendas Novas:
> 
> 2011-05-18 19:43	38,70	-8,47	3	2,4	NW Vendas Novas



Caso curioso e que me começa a levantar algum interesse... Um que temos uma crise micro sísmica e agora algo mais relevante... de 2,4..

Deixo aqui uma imagem com a localização!
É que não encontro lineamentos superficiais que justifiquem estas ocorrências...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A litologia é de cobertura do Pliocénico de Arenitos de Ulme.
A profundidade das ocorrências também é incógnita excepto do ultimo e mais forte que terá sido a 3Km.
A esta profundidade a litologia já é correspondente a rocha mãe varistica


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mai 2011 às 14:41)

Mail do IM:


> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 22-05-2011 14:06
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 22-05-2011 pelas 14:06 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte-Noroeste de Viana do Alentejo. Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido. Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (www.prociv.pt).


Foi a 1km de profundidade.


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

As intensidades foram corrigidas.

Deve ter sido um belo estrondo ! 

2011-05-22 13:57 38,35 -8,03 1 2,3 NW Viana do Alentejo --- --- 
2011-05-22 13:06 38,35 -8,01 2 3,0 NW Viana do Alentejo III Viana Alentejo


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 10:36)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores*
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 23-05-2011 pelas 07:23 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, *um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este da Ribeirinha (Faial)*.
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Ribeirinha, intensidade IV nas regiões de Horta, Salão, Flamengos, Angústias, Praia do Almoxarife na Ilha do Faial; intensidade III/IV na região da Madalena na Ilha do Pico e intensidade II na região das Velas na Ilha de S. Jorge.


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## fablept (24 Mai 2011 às 21:09)

> *Um sismo de intensidade máxima de II na escala de Mercalli Modificada foi sentido esta terça-feira à tarde, pelas 15:10 (mais uma hora em Lisboa), na ilha do Faial, informou a Protecção Civil dos Açores.*
> 
> O abalo, com epicentro no mar, a cerca de oito quilómetros a este-nodeste (ENE) da freguesia da Ribeirinha não provocou, no entanto, quaisquer danos materiais ou pessoais, revelou o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.
> 
> ...



Desde que começou uma nova erupção na Islandia, que a actividade sísmica intensificou-se, mas não foi apenas numa zona, tem havido sismos um pouco por todo arquipélago...tem ligação directa entre esta actividade e a erupção?


----------



## irpsit (25 Mai 2011 às 10:52)

Curiosamente estámos a sentir algo estranho na Islândia.

A erupção parou e no entanto os tremores continuam elevados, não só na estação do Grimsvotn como em toda a Islândia.

E a actividade sísmica de outros vulcões aumentou. Na fissura Laki (o que é perigoso), no vulcão Katla, e em pleno mar, a oeste das Westman Islands (numa aŕea que nunca teve qualquer actividade). 

De acordo com a teoria actual, não deverá haver relação de causalidade entre os eventos, pelo menos entre a Islândia e os Açores, mas não deixo de achar curiosos estes vários eventos acontecerem em simultâneo.



fablept disse:


> Desde que começou uma nova erupção na Islandia, que a actividade sísmica intensificou-se, mas não foi apenas numa zona, tem havido sismos um pouco por todo arquipélago...tem ligação directa entre esta actividade e a erupção?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jun 2011 às 13:41)

Data: 2011-06-10 04:56
Lat:   38,44
Lon:  -7,47
Prof: 5
Mag: 2,5
Ref:  NE Reguengos de Monsaráz
Grau:II/III


----------



## jorgepaulino (15 Jun 2011 às 22:48)

Têm piada ...

2011-06-11 22:46	39,34	-0,08	21	2,7	SE Valência (ESP)	---	---
2011-06-11 22:46	38,82	-8,05	11	1,1	NW Arraiolos	---	---


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Jun 2011 às 10:05)

Mais um "ouvido".

2011-06-22 02:18 38,82 -8,03 7 1,6 NW Arraiolos --- ---


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Jun 2011 às 03:48)

Parece que acabou de haver um sismo na zona do Porto. 

Eu pelo menos não senti nada!


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2011 às 03:53)

Parece que sim, sentido por bastantes pessoas, apesar de ser apenas 2,7









> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 28-06-2011 pelas 03:15 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 14 km a Sudoeste de Vila do Conde.
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região da Maia. Foi ainda sentido com menor intensidade nos concelhos de Matosinhos, Vila do Conde, Gondomar e Porto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jun 2011 às 09:49)

bom dia acordei com esta noticia na qual fiquei surpreendido pois eram 03h15 e acordei com um estrondo na minha varanda do gradeamento abanar pensei que andavam a roubar vasos  e afinal era msm um tremor de terra!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 17:48)

*Atividade sísmica em Maio 2011*



> No mês de Maio de 2011 foram registados, no território continental e área adjacente, 218 sismos locais e regionais. Três desses sismos foram sentidos no continente, todos com intensidade máxima III (MM56, Escala Mercalli Modificada), tendo um sido registado em Reguengos no dia 2, outro em Évora no dia 4 e outro em Viana do Alentejo no dia 22. Constatou-se que a maior parte da sismicidade ocorreu a Sul e Sudoeste do Algarve.
> 
> Relativamente aos arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira há a referir o baixo nível de sismicidade registada, em particular nos Açores.
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jul 2011 às 18:52)

Agora sim, acho que houve para aqui qualquer coisa, vamos a ver se se confirma.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Jul 2011 às 19:15)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Agora sim, acho que houve para aqui qualquer coisa, vamos a ver se se confirma.



Ora cá está o gajo:

2011-07-20 17:51	38,81	-8,10	1	1,4	NW Arraiolos	---	---

Foi um bom estrondo parecia mesmo um trovão! E foi quase debaixo dos meus pés !


----------



## Agreste (1 Ago 2011 às 20:45)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que desde as 15 horas e 12 minutos (hora local) do dia 1 de Agosto de 2011 tem sido detectada, na Rede Sísmica dos Açores, um aumento de actividade sísmica a 100 km a Oeste da ilha do Faial, sendo o evento de maior magnitude 4.2 às 18 horas e 17 minutos (hora local).
Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que estes eventos tenham sido sentidos.

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.

*Acompanhamento na página do Serviço Açoriano - CIVISA*


----------



## fablept (2 Ago 2011 às 01:02)

Um pouco estranho tanta actividade no espaço de 12 horas.. 27 sismos >2.0 segundo o IM.


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2011 às 11:23)

Faz parte da "mobília tectónica" daquelas paragens só que agora é mais a sul, talvez uma nova abertura...



fablept disse:


> Scan do Acoriano Oriental de hoje
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Agreste disse:


> Actualização da actividade sísmica. Desde o último gráfico apenas 2 sismos, no dia 23 e dia 25. Daí para cá nada a assinalar...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2011 às 16:56)

Outro:


*Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 02-08-2011 15:14*


> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 02-08-2011 pelas 15:14 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 4.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 100 km a Oeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.



IM


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2011 às 17:10)

Agreste disse:


> Faz parte da "mobília tectónica" daquelas paragens só que agora é mais a sul, talvez uma nova abertura...



No seguimento dos vulcões da Islândia tenho visto por vezes um tipo de gráfico que é extremamente útil para a vulcanologia, que é um gráfico tridimensional mostrando a evolução temporal dos sismos em termos de profundidade, isso diz-nos muito mais do que a intensidade. Nos gráficos com a profundidade dá para vermos a evolução dos sismos (associados aos movimentos de magma) que vão migrando gradualmente de profundidades em torno dos 30km para até à superfície. Mas já tentei fazer algo do género em Excel mas não consegui, provavelmente precisamos mesmo de um software cientifico para isso.


----------



## fablept (2 Ago 2011 às 17:52)

No AcorianoOriental


> A terra tremeu hoje nos Açores com um sismo de magnitude 4.1 na escala de Richter que foi sentido na ilha do Faial, anunciou o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> O sismo foi registado às 15:14 (16:14 em Lisboa) nas estações da Rede Sísmica dos Açores, tendo o seu epicentro sido localizado a cerca de 100 quilómetros a oeste da localidade do Capelo, na ilha do Faial.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2011 às 00:19)

Pois é Vince, esses gráfico são mesmo muito uteis. Dá para seguir a evolução do magma desde a profundidade até à superfície. Mas é preciso conhecer o sítio em questão, para poder fazer algumas previsões arrojadas ou explicações. A profundidade da crusta varia de sítio para sítio (por exemplo, na Islândia, varia entre os 5 e 45Km), uns vulcões têm camaras magmáticas profundas e outras muito perto da superfície.

Falando do episódio dos Açores, às vezes pergunto-me quantas erupções no fundo do oceano existem que ninguém observou, e que nem os cientistas sabem que ocorreu. Por vezes há estes episódios sísmicos, não impede que tenha havido mesmo alguma libertação de magma nesses sítios. Provavelmente seria vulcanismo do tipo rifting e efusivo, e em pequena escala, ninguém dá por ela (se ocorrer a 4km de profundidade), a não ser que o magma se aproxime da superfície. Até aqui na Islândia não se consegue saber se ocorrem ou não erupções debaixo das calotes polares, quando ocorrem as cheias glaciais. E são apenas 600 metros de espessura de gelo. Imagine-se 3 ou 4km de água.



Vince disse:


> No seguimento dos vulcões da Islândia tenho visto por vezes um tipo de gráfico que é extremamente útil para a vulcanologia, que é um gráfico tridimensional mostrando a evolução temporal dos sismos em termos de profundidade, isso diz-nos muito mais do que a intensidade. Nos gráficos com a profundidade dá para vermos a evolução dos sismos (associados aos movimentos de magma) que vão migrando gradualmente de profundidades em torno dos 30km para até à superfície. Mas já tentei fazer algo do género em Excel mas não consegui, provavelmente precisamos mesmo de um software cientifico para isso.


----------



## fablept (3 Ago 2011 às 13:35)

irpsit disse:


> Falando do episódio dos Açores, às vezes pergunto-me quantas erupções no fundo do oceano existem que ninguém observou, e que nem os cientistas sabem que ocorreu. Por vezes há estes episódios sísmicos, não impede que tenha havido mesmo alguma libertação de magma nesses sítios.
> (...)



Já em 2007 uma embarcação pescatória detectou no sonar uma possível erupção (300km a sudoeste do Faial) e verificou-se que alguns cabos de pesca estiveram expostos a altas temperaturas, mas acho que nunca se conseguiu confirmar se houve ou não erupção. Alem de que os sismometros não conseguem detectar em condições sismos de baixa magnitude a grandes distancias.. por isso muita actividade pode acontecer e nunca vamos ter conhecimento.

Erupções vulcanicas nos Açores que acontecam bem longe das ilhas..temos o exemplo da erupção dos Capelinhos para ver que uma erupção pode levar quase à deserção de uma ilha. Fica a curiosidade do Wikipedia sobre a emigração no Faial durante a erupção "_A quebra demográfica na ordem de cerca de 50%, contribuiu para uma melhoria de vida na população residente, a nível de mais oportunidades de trabalho e melhoria dos salários._".


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2011 às 09:09)

Mais um sismo nos Açores.



> *Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 05-08-2011 04:57*2011-08-05 04:57:34
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 05-08-2011 pelas 04:57 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 20 km a Noroeste do Capelo (Faial).
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2011 às 14:45)

Olhando ao catálogo de sismos a situação parece ter abrandado. Os eventos da zona activa a oeste do Faial tornaram-se esporádicos...


----------



## fablept (18 Ago 2011 às 16:03)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores


> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 18-08-2011 pelas 10:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Terra Chã (Terceira).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Angra do Heroísmo, ilha Terceira.
> ...


----------



## Profetaa (20 Ago 2011 às 10:32)

No site do IM ainda não está nada, mas no site do RSOE, mostra um sismo de magnitude 4.0 ás 6h30m, a 174.2Km a SW de Sagres.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/read/index.php?pageid=seism_read&rid=207978


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2011 às 14:38)

Profetaa disse:


> No site do IM ainda não está nada, mas no site do RSOE, mostra um sismo de magnitude 4.0 ás 6h30m, a 174.2Km a SW de Sagres.
> 
> http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/read/index.php?pageid=seism_read&rid=207978



Não foi às 6h30m, mas sim às 4h27m. Segundo o EMSC.

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=232779


----------



## fablept (20 Ago 2011 às 15:32)

> Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 20-08-2011 13:03
> 2011-08-20 13:03:00
> 
> 
> ...



Não senti nada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Set 2011 às 12:55)

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 17-09-2011 07:07

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 17-09-2011 pelas 07:07 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Oeste de Vila Nova de Paiva.


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Barreiros. 

(...)

Fonte:
IM
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/comunicados/


E cá está a Neotectónica activa a fazer-se mostrar..


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 12:17)

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 20-09-2011 pelas 20:25 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 12 km a Sudoeste de S.Mateus (Pico).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas regiões de S.Mateus e Madalena na Ilha do PICO.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.



Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IM na Internet (www.meteo.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros (www.srpcba.pt).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Set 2011 às 19:42)

Magnitude	mb 4.6
Region	AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE
Date time	2011-09-25 17:29:08.0 UTC
Location	37.21 N ; 15.94 W
Depth	80 km
Distances	611 km W Queluz (pop 103,399 ; local time 18:29:08.6 2011-09-25)
507 km N Machico (pop 12,567 ; local time 18:29:08.6 2011-09-25)
461 km N Camacha (pop 8,635 ; local time 18:29:08.6 2011-09-25)

Fonte:
EMSC
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=236893


Registo estação EVO




EDIT:
Inserir Registo estação EVO


----------



## Hazores (4 Out 2011 às 00:12)

Boa noite 

Ocorreu um sismo na ilha de são miguel 

Fica aqui o Comunicado do IM

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 03-10-2011 pelas 21:00 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 8 km a Sul de Faial da Terra (S. Miguel). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na Vila da Povoação na Ilha de São Miguel, este sismo foi ainda sentido com intensidade máxima III na Ribeira Quente. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Out 2011 às 00:43)

*No continente???!!!
Estou com a seria impressão que o IM se enganou.. *

Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 
2011-10-07 23:12:07

O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 07-10-2011 pelas 23:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 4,0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 46 km a Oeste de Mosteiros (S. Miguel).


Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Mosteiros (Ilha de S. Miguel). Foi ainda sentido com igual intensidade em Praia da Vitória, Ribeirinha e Porto Judeu (Ilha Terceira). 
Fonte: IM


----------



## Hazores (8 Out 2011 às 01:28)

O IM deve-se ter enganado ao colocar a mensagem (estas devem ser de automáticas e às vezes acontece isto, digo eu)

mas o CVARG também já conformou a situação foi nos Açores e foi sentido em são miguel e na ilha terceira

fica aqui a localização do epicentro






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Out 2011 às 01:31)

Correcção já efectuada pelo IM


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2011 às 14:55)

> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores alertou hoje para a ocorrência de uma “actividade sísmica acima do normal” na região central da ilha de S. Miguel, apesar de os sismos não serem sentidos pela população
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperemos que não seja como em 2005, até chegou a haver rumores que a água da Lagoa do Fogo tinha subido 2/3 graus de temperatura..

Localização dos sismómetros na zona Fogo-Congro


----------



## Snowy (12 Out 2011 às 15:43)

Do pouco que percebo, julgo que essas crises periódicas são saudáveis para a nossa ilha. Quanto mais energia libertada, melhor. Mas facto é que também estamos fartos de saber que mais dia menos dia algo irá ocorrer seja onde for a questão é apenas quando e não se. As crises sismovulcanicas já foram tantas nos últimos anos que se nos assustamos com todas, mais vale não viver nas ilhas 
Temos que pensar é que temos a sorte de ter um laboratório vivo nos Açores e que isso permite adquirir conhecimentos como em poucos lugares do mundo se consegue e que isso nos traz a vantagem de ter muita gente "atenta" ao que nos rodeia e que em termos de vulcanologia é muito pouco provavel sermos um dia apanhados de surpresa. Quanto aos terramotos, esses já se sabe que acontecem sem prevenir, mas também haverá algum lugar seguro na terra? Nem as passadeiras são seguras!  É assim que vejo as coisas e ainda bem senão não conseguia viver aqui


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2011 às 21:04)

Actualização da notícia



> A atividade sísmica no sistema do Fogo-Congro, na parte central da ilha de s. Miguel, nos Açores, continua a merecer a atenção dos especialistas, registando uma frequência de eventos “ligeiramente acima” dos valores de referência
> 
> “A situação mantém-se, o número de microssismos continua ligeiramente acima dos nossos valores de referência”, afirmou João Luís Gaspar, do Centro de Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos Geológicos (CVARG) da Universidade dos Açores, em declarações à Lusa.
> 
> ...



Snowy, energia libertada só é saudável se for às prestações lol 

Alguem sabe se o IM ou CVARG tem os "plots" dos sismometros online?


----------



## Snowy (12 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Se é às prestações isso já não sei que pelos vistos não disponibilizam essa informação  
E boates também não ligo pois quando foi da crise sismovulcanica na área de  Sete Cidades e no Banco D. João de Castro (que não admitiram logo na altura que tbm tinha origem vulcânica...), eu vivia naquela costa, também ouviu-se muito filme de terror desde "cheira a enxofre aqui e ali, a P.Civil já encomendou máscaras blablabla. Houve sismos regulares durante quase 2 anos, por fim já nem ligava quando o chão mexia e no fim não passou mesmo disso. Indícios de isto ou de aquilo pode haver muitos mas às vezes não passa disso mesmo. Da mesma forma que de hoje para amanhã temos uma surpresa como os espanhóis. É assim mesmo e é confiar que tudo estará em boas mãos no que diz respeito à população porque em relação à natureza não podemos fazer absolutamente nada nem impedir seja o que for de acontecer.

Tanto quanto sei, a informação mais detalhada encontra-se no site do IM onde se pode descarregar os relatórios de actividades mensais (para quem está registado no site) De resto, há muitos anos que sigo o site do CVARG e nunca lá vi nada mais que o que lá está...Alias, o IM até costuma actualizar a actividade sísmica dos Açores bem antes do próprio CVARG. Já os espanhóis partilham mais e é possível seguirmos a evolução sísmica nas Canárias online...


----------



## Snowy (17 Out 2011 às 15:12)

Alguém sabe se o site da CVARG deixou de ser público? Desde hoje que pede sempre password...


----------



## Hazores (17 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Snowy disse:


> Alguém sabe se o site da CVARG deixou de ser público? Desde hoje que pede sempre password...



Eu consegui aceder normalmente no site, não me pediu password.


----------



## Snowy (17 Out 2011 às 20:05)

Hazores disse:


> Eu consegui aceder normalmente no site, não me pediu password.



Tbm já consegui no fim da tarde


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 17:17)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-10-2011 15:43*
> 2011-10-30 15:43:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 30-10-2011 pelas 15:43 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte de Água de Alto (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...





> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-10-2011 15:28*
> 2011-10-30 15:28:11
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 30-10-2011 pelas 15:28 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Ribeira Seca (V.F.Campo) (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...





> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Arquipélago dos Açores 30-10-2011 15:08*
> 2011-10-30 15:08:00
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 30-10-2011 pelas 15:08 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Água de Alto (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...



3 sismos muito próximos em 35 minutos.


----------



## Snowy (30 Out 2011 às 20:30)

O mais curioso é que são todos sismos de muito baixa magnitude e todos eles foram sentidos, mesmo o último que nem chega à magnitude 2.0 (segundo o site do CVARG, 1,7). O nível de profundidade deve realmente ter sido bastante baixo uma vez que nenhum outro foi sentido até hoje e já lá vão uns bons dias que esta crise dura.


----------



## Snowy (31 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Do CVARG



> 30-10-2011 16:00
> Ponta Delgada
> Três sismos de fraca intensidade sentidos na costa S da ilha de S. Miguel
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que na tarde de hoje, dia 30 de Outubro, foram sentidos três sismos, respectivamente, às 15:08h, 15:28h e 15:43h (hora local; UTC-1), com região epicentral localizada a cerca de 2-3 km a NE de Ribeira Chã, ilha de S. Miguel. O sismo registado às 15:08h, atingiu uma intensidade máxima III na (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Ribeira Chã e Água d’Alto.
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2011 às 00:05)

Esta crise parece bastante pequena ou mesmo insignificante face a outras no passado, como a de 2005 ou 1998 se não estou em erro, em que houve centenas de sismos e até evacuações de populações devido a imensas derrocadas, sem que nada de mesmo grave tivesse ocorrido posteriormente.

Por exemplo um mapa da crise sísmica de 2005, que durou uns 5 ou 6 meses, com centenas de sismos:







Como infelizmente não temos acesso aos sismos todos de menor magnitude (nem pelo CVARG nem pelo IM)  como acontece noutros países, é difícil de avaliar o que se passa, e portanto não podemos fazer grandes análises ou especulações.

Pelo pouco que sei (quase nada) e pelo que temos, eu na minha opinião penso que estes sismos são puramente geológicos, toda esta região é extremamente instável, e até as chuvas recentes podem ter enchido  a caldeira e apenas o peso ou infiltração da agua pode gerar micro-sismos na estrutura (esse tipo de coisas estão até documentadas em vários estudos). 
Mas como disse, não temos muitos dados ao público... o CVARG nem a profundidade dos sismos agora dá....



Mas apesar do que disse, espero que os micaelenses estejam consciencializados, que é apenas uma questão de tempo, mais um ano ou mais 50 ou 100 ou 200 anos, um dia acontecerá de novo, senão é com vocês, será com os vossos filhos ou netos, estatisticamente vulcões como o das Furnas até estão probabilisticamente atrasados. Um dia haverá uma erupção em São Miguel, mais cedo ou mais tarde.


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 00:51)

Vince disse:


> Esta crise parece bastante pequena ou mesmo insignificante face a outras no passado, como a de 2005 ou 1998 se não estou em erro, em que houve centenas de sismos e até evacuações de populações devido a imensas derrocadas, sem que nada de mesmo grave tivesse ocorrido posteriormente.
> 
> Por exemplo um mapa da crise sísmica de 2005, que durou uns 5 ou 6 meses, com centenas de sismos:
> 
> ...



Sim, esta crise parece pequena, mas estranhamente só ontem é que foram sentidos sismos pela população. Essas crises repetem-se com alguma frequência mas normalmente há sempre mais sismos sentidos do que tem havido desta vez. Recordo-me da última crise e rara era a semana que quem vivia para os lados da Povoação não sentia nem que fosse um abalo pequeno. Da crise de 97-98 (Banco D.João de Castro e Sete Cidades) lembro-me perfeitamente porque vivia na zona e recordo-me que começou com 1-3 sentidos/semana (às vezes mais de um no mesmo dia), depois espaçava 2 semanas etc, sendo que no pico da crise sentimos 3 abalos fortes quase seguidos (VI escala mercalli). Eu não consigo interpretar o significado desses padrões e não sei até que ponto os especialistas o conseguem, mas quando "vivemos" essas situações, acabamos por notar certos padrões e tentamos perceber o que podem eventualmente indiciar e se é "familiar" ou não. Lembro-me que uma vez não me assustei com o abalo em si mas sim com o forte ruído que ouvi quando senti literalmente o chão a levantar-se...é que também nem todos os sismos são iguais e são sentidos da mesma forma.
Facto é que o último grande terramoto foi em 98 no Faial pelo que estamos "dentro" da estatística de 1 terramoto grande por década e sabemos que mais dia menos dia volta a acontecer, só não sabemos o dia certo. Em vulcanologia mesma coisa, durante o último século houve apenas 1 grande erupção até hoje, a dos Capelinhos. De qualquer forma, espero que a crise do Fogo-Congro não passe muito de uma crise pequena como as outras porque um terramoto de grandes dimensões naquela área seria mais catastrófico do que em qualquer outra zona da ilha uma vez que estamos a falar de uma zona que atinge uma área muito vasta de população.


----------



## Vince (1 Nov 2011 às 01:31)

Snowy disse:


> Sim, esta crise parece pequena, mas estranhamente só ontem é que foram sentidos sismos pela população.



Pela ausência de uma crise sísmica anterior e consistente, atribuí por isso mesmo os sismos sentidos a meros movimentos geológicos da estrutura do edifício vulcânico. Eu nem sou especialista, nem de perto nem de longe, e não temos dados ao público para avaliar, como não temos um historial de sismicidade que possa ter antecedido estes sismos superficiais, parece-me que pelos poucos dados que temos que é apenas um pequeno ajustamento geológico/tectónico e não vulcânico. Quando houver uma crise a sério, acho eu que teremos centenas de sismos, a começar por grandes profundidades até às menores.

Estes sismos dos últimos dias estão a ocorrer a baixas profundidades, sem antecedentes, não me parece que tenham origem vulcânica, parecem um ajustamento de massas por outras razões.


----------



## Snowy (1 Nov 2011 às 02:03)

É verdade, ao contrário dos espanhóis e islandeses, temos muito poucos dados acessíveis, só se consegue aceder aos relatórios sísmicos mensais através do site do IM, basta estar registado e pedir senha mas levam algum tempo a serem publicados. Além do mais, os Açores são muito complexos em termos sismológicos, por mais que se esteja habituado ou à espera, surpreende sempre sem aviso...Um bom exemplo foi o Faial em 98. Andávamos nós aqui na costa sul de São Miguel com abalos há quase um ano, uns mais fortes que outros, alguns à espera que um dia fosse mesmo um terramoto e de repente, do nada, acordamos, acendemos a tv e vemos o Faial em ruínas...mas preparados, creio que só quem ignora de propósito não está pois aqui as pessoas em geral estão cientes de onde vivem, sempre fez parte da realidade e creio que não há açoriano que, se não passou por uma tragédia, tem pelo menos um familiar que algum dia ficou sem nada e reconstruiu a sua vida.


----------



## fablept (1 Nov 2011 às 02:54)

Se a crise seja de origem vulcânica ou tectónica, é sempre bom avisar a população/turistas de certos perigos e talvez mesmo fechar alguns pontos turísticos. Ontem duas horas antes dos sismos estava a pensar se havia de descer à Lagoa de Fogo e hoje sem ter conhecimento desses sismos desci à Lagoa do Congro (suponho que tenha sido muito perto do epicentro)..nota-se perfeitamente uma pequena derrocada na encosta, pode não ter sido provocada pelo sismo, mas notava-se que era recente.. quem já foi à Lagoa do Congro sabe que aquilo é uma estrutura muito instável (só árvores caídas por todo o lado). Só por curiosidade a água da lagoa não estava quente


----------



## Snowy (2 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

fablept disse:


> Se a crise seja de origem vulcânica ou tectónica, é sempre bom avisar a população/turistas de certos perigos e talvez mesmo fechar alguns pontos turísticos. Ontem duas horas antes dos sismos estava a pensar se havia de descer à Lagoa de Fogo e hoje sem ter conhecimento desses sismos desci à Lagoa do Congro (suponho que tenha sido muito perto do epicentro)..nota-se perfeitamente uma pequena derrocada na encosta, pode não ter sido provocada pelo sismo, mas notava-se que era recente.. quem já foi à Lagoa do Congro sabe que aquilo é uma estrutura muito instável (só árvores caídas por todo o lado). Só por curiosidade a água da lagoa não estava quente
> 
> Tens razão, essa área é muito instável e já há algum tempo que "ouço" que não aconselham passeios pela zona mas facto é que não vi nada de oficial sobre isto em lado nenhum.
> 
> Temos falado muito da zona Fogo-Congro mas a zona entre S.Miguel e Terceira (Fossa Hirondelle e Banco D. João de Castro) também tem tido alguma actividade mais "visível" nos últimos meses uma vez que já foram sentidos alguns sismos fracos pela população residente na costa oeste.


----------



## Azor (7 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 07-11-2011 05:12
2011-11-07 05:12:02
O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 07-11-2011 pelas 05:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de S.Brás (S. Miguel).


Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.


Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.


----------



## Snowy (7 Nov 2011 às 16:37)

Azor disse:


> Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago dos Açores 07-11-2011 05:12
> 2011-11-07 05:12:02
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 07-11-2011 pelas 05:12 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de S.Brás (S. Miguel).
> 
> ...



No site do CVARG, consta estes 4 sismos (Hora UTC).

2011-11-07 06:35:26	37.786	-25.466	1.9 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)		
2011-11-07 06:21:15	37.807	-25.462	1.6 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)		
2011-11-07 06:19:15	37.785	-25.471	1.7 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)		
2011-11-07 06:12:02	37.785	-25.466	2.0 ML	Fogo-Congro (S.Miguel)

Porque é que as magnitudes diferem dos valores do site do IM e também do http://www.emsc-csem.org? Supostamente os dados são fornecidos pelo CVARG. É só uma curiosidade


----------



## fablept (7 Nov 2011 às 21:53)

Snowy disse:


> No site do CVARG, consta estes 4 sismos (Hora UTC).
> 
> 2011-11-07 06:35:26	37.786	-25.466	1.9 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
> 2011-11-07 06:21:15	37.807	-25.462	1.6 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
> ...



O user Rossby explica muito bem esta situação  :
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...s-acores-desactualizada-no-meteo-pt-2757.html


----------



## Snowy (7 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

fablept disse:


> O user Rossby explica muito bem esta situação  :
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...s-acores-desactualizada-no-meteo-pt-2757.html



Obrigada!

Creio que já deu para perceber e não me espanta 

Mas bem podiam entender-se em relação à magnitude pelo menos?!


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente*
> 2011-11-22 10:35:11
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 22-11-2011 pelas 10:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 50 km a Oeste-Sudoeste de Cascais.
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

> Viana do Castelo
> *Sismo sentido hoje de manhã em Monção*
> 26 | 11 | 2011   13.26H
> 
> ...


Destak.pt


----------



## Microburst (26 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

Mais um, desta feita a sul. 



> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente 26-11-2011 22:44
> 2011-11-26 22:44:22 *
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 26-11-2011 pelas 22:44 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 6 km a Este de Monchique.
> ...


----------



## PTbig (27 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Boas pessoal.

Parece que nas ultimas horas tem ocorrido vários sismos com magnitude na Ordem dos 3º por varias zonas do continente.
Alguem sabe o que se pode estar a passar.


----------



## Microburst (27 Nov 2011 às 15:05)

Mais um a sul. 



> *Aviso de Sismo no Continente 27-11-2011 13:53
> 2011-11-27 13:53:14 *
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-11-2011 pelas 13:53 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.8 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 30 km a Sul de Faro.
> ...




É a sismicidade normal que se pode encontrar no nosso território, é um aumento da mesma ou tratar-se-á de uma melhor detecção e alerta por parte do IM?


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2011 às 15:39)

É o 2012. 

Lol, tou a brincar.

Portugal é uma zona de subdução na fase de formação inicial, à escala geológica. Portanto sismos intensos continuarão a ocorrer de vez em quando em Portugal, como estes e muitos outros, e daqui a uns milhões de anos, Portugal será algo como o Japão.

Mais tarde ou mais cedo, um grande ajustamente ocorrerá em Portugal. Já há muito tempo que não ocorre um.




Microburst disse:


> Mais um a sul.
> 
> É a sismicidade normal que se pode encontrar no nosso território, é um aumento da mesma ou tratar-se-á de uma melhor detecção e alerta por parte do IM?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2011 às 19:42)

Este ano de 2011 tem sido um ano bastante fraco em termos de sismicidade no Algarve. Normalmente, todos os anos sentimos 2 ou 3 sismos e um de sismicidade moderada, este ano ainda só houve 1 sentido e foi de 4.0 na zona de Monchique e que foi sentido em todo o Algarve.

A falha a SW de Sagres chamada de Gorringe este ano ainda não deu qualquer sinal de vida, a falha a sul de Faro também normalmente dá um sismo sentido por ano também não deu nada, só este aviso por parte do IM hoje.


----------



## fablept (27 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Plots de sismometros em Portugal Continental:

Évora

Manteigas - Guarda

Só conheço estes dois sismometros com plots online, o de Manteigas pertence ao IM e o de Évora à Universidade de Évora, se conhecerem outro, partilhem o link!


----------



## fablept (28 Nov 2011 às 15:12)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 27-11-2011 pelas 23:05 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 2.1 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 4 km a Norte de Ponta Garça (S. Miguel).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Vila Franca do Campo (Ilha de São Miguel).
> ...






> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 28-11-2011 pelas 12:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este-Nordeste da Ribeirinha (Faial).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na cidade da Horta, Ilha do Faial.
> ...




Fonte: IM


----------



## Azor (29 Nov 2011 às 15:40)

fablept disse:


> Fonte: IM



Boa tarde,

Esta crise em São Miguel tem origem na fractura Congro - Fogo.
Penso que é de origem tectónico-vulcânica se não estou em erro. O mesmo no Faial. Por acaso não senti. 

Cumprimentos,


----------



## fablept (29 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

Azor disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Esta crise em São Miguel tem origem na fractura Congro - Fogo.
> Penso que é de origem tectónico-vulcânica se não estou em erro. O mesmo no Faial. Por acaso não senti.
> ...



Tb não senti o sismo de Congro, mas o meu sismometro sentiu-o e bem Se tivesse oportunidade punha o sismometro para a zona da Vila Franca, é uma zona com muito mais interesse do que PDL em que passo o dia a registar ruído..

Esta crise tem sido bem mais calma do que a de 2005, mas essa tava mesmo relacionada com o Vulcão do Fogo..



> Fogo reactivado
> 
> No caso do Vulcão do Fogo, os investigadores procuraram perceber as relações entre os sinais que tinham do ponto de vista sísmico, de emanações de gases e de deformação para entenderem o estado de actividade do vulcão.
> “Tentamos correlacionar a actividade sísmica com as emanações gasosas e tentar que estes resultados dessem algumas indicações sobre o estado de actividade do vulcão do Fogo e os processos que ocorrem numa sua possível reactivação”, explicou o vulcanólogo açoriano Nicolau Wallenstein.
> ...


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Dez 2011 às 09:36)

2011-12-06 03:28 38,52 -7,66 18 2,2 NW Reguengos de Monsaráz II/III Reguengos Monsa 

Ouvido !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Dez 2011 às 21:17)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 07-12-2011 pelas 12:43 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 2.7 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Este-Sudeste de Cadaval.
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (escala de Mercalli modificada) na região de Cadaval.
> ...


___


----------



## fablept (13 Dez 2011 às 14:35)

A zona do Fogo está bem activa..

2011-12-13 10:28:33	37.748	-25.383	1.5 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)		
2011-12-13 09:55:50	37.763	-25.391	1.7 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)	II/III 	S.MIGUEL: Furnas
2011-12-13 09:28:37	37.761	-25.386	2.0 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)	II/III 	S.MIGUEL: Furnas
2011-12-13 01:06:16	37.75	-25.383	1.5 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)

CVARG


----------



## Azor (13 Dez 2011 às 21:01)

fablept disse:


> A zona do Fogo está bem activa..
> 
> 2011-12-13 10:28:33	37.748	-25.383	1.5 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
> 2011-12-13 09:55:50	37.763	-25.391	1.7 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)	II/III 	S.MIGUEL: Furnas
> ...



A ilha de S. Miguel está a passar por uma crise sísmica desde Setembro passado.Hoje mais 2 sismos foram sentidos na zona interior da ilha Congro- Fogo e o SIVISA aconselha a população a estar alerta porque poderão vir a registarem-se sismos mais fortes. Resta saber se esses sísmos são de origem vulcânica ou tectónica. Não consegui descobrir. Aqui vai a notificação do dia de hoje:



> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no dia 13 de Dezembro foram registados dois eventos às 08:28h e 08:55h (hora local/UTC-1), com epicentro a cerca de 5 km a NNE da Ribeira das Taínhas, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível os sismos foram sentidos em Furnas com intensidade máxima II/III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada).
> 
> Os eventos em causa integram-se na crise sísmica que se vem desenvolvendo desde o passado dia 15 de Setembro no sistema Fogo-Congro e cujo padrão de actividade continua a indiciar a possibilidade de se virem a registar episódios de maior libertação de energia. A área epicentral desta crise mantém-se numa extensa faixa que se estende desde a Ribeira Grande - Maia, a norte, e Água de Pau – Ponta Garça, a sul. ​



http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx


----------



## fablept (13 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Azor disse:


> A ilha de S. Miguel está a passar por uma crise sísmica desde Setembro passado.Hoje mais 2 sismos foram sentidos na zona interior da ilha Congro- Fogo e o SIVISA aconselha a população a estar alerta porque poderão vir a registarem-se sismos mais fortes. Resta saber se esses sísmos são de origem vulcânica ou tectónica. Não consegui descobrir. Aqui vai a notificação do dia de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx



Nas condições que tenho o meu sismometro tb não posso ajudar muito, entre o ruído electrónico e "natural" só consigo registar em condições sismos naquela zona >2 durante o dia. Sismo de 2.0 de hoje:





Dos sismometros instalados nos Açores, até agora só consegui encontrar dados do CMLA, está instalado na Chã de Macela. Os dados só são enviados a cada 24horas. 

Mas esta actividade não se tem comparado com a de 2005, se forem ao IM e consultarem a actividade sísmica de Maio de 2005, é impressionante a quantidade de sismos naquela zona..só sentidos contei mais de 60


----------



## Brunomc (14 Dez 2011 às 21:16)

*Sismo vai matar dezenas de milhar em Portugal*



> Os maiores especialistas portugueses em sismos avisam que Portugal pode sofrer, a qualquer momento, um terramoto e um tsunami semelhantes aos que vimos no Japão e que vai matar dezenas de milhar de pessoas porque o país não está preparado. A Sociedade Portuguesa de Engenharia Sísmica, num documento a que a TVI teve acesso, avisa que em Portugal nem sequer os hospitais estão preparados para um sismo.
> 
> Portugal sofreu em 1755 um terramoto de magnitude 8,5 a 9, semelhante ao do Japão. E é uma certeza científica que vai repetir-se a qualquer momento. «Pode ser amanhã, pode ser depois de amanhã. É errado pensar que só será em 2755», disse à TVI Maria Ana Viana Baptista, geofísica.
> 
> ...




*Video TVI :* http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/s...rtos-tvi24-ultimas-noticias/1240878-4071.html


----------



## Zapiao (14 Dez 2011 às 22:07)

Só digo isto: MEU DEUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2011 às 22:36)

Estou mais preocupado é onde se vai buscar o dinheiro depois, do que com o sismo em si. Se houver um sismo de largas proporções regressamos ao século XIX e assim ficamos durante uns 50 anos. A reconstrução será à portuguesa.


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

[ame="http://youtu.be/nkJK3ZBN7I8"]http://youtu.be/nkJK3ZBN7I8[/ame]


----------



## Snowy (15 Dez 2011 às 01:47)

A vantagem de se viver no meio dos vulcões e dos sismos é que não dá tempo para "esquecer" estes importantíssimos pormenores...depois do terramoto da Terceira em 1980, as construções anti-sísmicas passaram a ser rigorosas e são, pelo menos nos casos que eu conheço, cumpridas a rigor. Alias só mesmo gente inconsciente arriscaria porque aqui não dá para pensar que o próximo terramoto pode ser só daqui a 200 anos. E mesmo assim nada é indestrutível e riscos sempre existem porque a natureza quando quer tem mais força do que qualquer coisa construída pelos humanos. Mas facto é que durmo mais descansada tendo vulcões como vizinhos e com alguns tremores de vez enquanto do que numa cidade cheia de edifícios "baralho de cartas" como Lisboa. A ideia  de um sismo como o de 1755 em Lisboa nos dias de hoje é simplesmente assustadora mesmo para mim que vivo longe


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Dez 2011 às 10:19)

O cabeço já andava sossegado à algum tempo ... apesar do mais recente ser em local diferente, mas próximo.

2011-12-22 07:51	38,72	-7,88	3	1,6	E Arraiolos	---	---
2011-12-22 01:09	38,79	-7,98	4	0,9	NE Arraiolos	---	---
2011-12-19 16:45	38,79	-7,98	7	2,0	NE Arraiolos	---	---

Os vizinhos espanhóis dão sempre uma magnitude ligeiramente maior.

22/12/2011	07:51:29	38.7220	-7.8478	11 	   	1.9 	mbLg 	 E ARRAIOLOS.POR
19/12/2011	16:45:20	38.7962	-7.9844	17 	   	2.1 	mbLg 	 N ARRAIOLOS.POR


----------



## xes (24 Dez 2011 às 12:59)

Porque é que existem tantos sismos na zona de Arraiolos ?


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Dez 2011 às 15:43)

xes disse:


> Porque é que existem tantos sismos na zona de Arraiolos ?



Podes ir lendo a partir daqui, segue o link do colega *Vince* para outro post de 2009 e lê as excelentes explicações do colega *Gil_Algarvio*.


----------



## xes (24 Dez 2011 às 16:09)

Boas, apesar de não ter sido muito útil a explicação, la fui pesquisando no nosso amigo google e descobri que existe uma falha naquela zona, chamada: falha da Messejana.


----------



## jorgepaulino (24 Dez 2011 às 16:18)

xes disse:


> Boas, apesar de não ter sido muito útil a explicação, la fui pesquisando no nosso amigo google e descobri que existe uma falha naquela zona, chamada: falha da Messejana.



Peço imensa desculpa, esqueci-me do link: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismologia-vulcanismo/sismos-portugal-2010-a-4084-5.html#post222818


----------



## xes (25 Dez 2011 às 10:30)

Obrigado Jorge  Boas Festas


----------



## fablept (26 Dez 2011 às 20:10)

> o centro de informação e vigilância sismovulcânica dos açores informa que no dia 26 de dezembro foi registado um evento às 17:31h (hora local), com epicentro em água d’ alto, ilha de s. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima iii/iv (escala de mercalli modificada) em água d’ alto.​



cvarg.


----------



## fablept (29 Dez 2011 às 17:41)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 29-12-2011 pelas 16:24 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Arquipélago dos Açores, um sismo de magnitude 3.0 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou próximo de Santa Bárbara (R.Grande) (na Ilha de S. Miguel).
> 
> 
> Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) nas freguesias de Santa Bárbara e Ribeira Grande e ainda foi sentido com intensidade III Vila Franca do Campo.
> ...



Da para ver perfeitamente o sismo no meu sismometro (não senti):
http://auriolws.info/plot/unknown.png

Quando chegar a casa deixo algumas imagens..foi o sismo mais forte na região nos últimos meses.


----------



## fablept (29 Dez 2011 às 21:34)

Para quem tiver curiosidade:



+- 13km pelo Google Earth. Confesso que quando vi o sismo assustei-me um pouco, pois este sismo ultrapassou o limite de 16bits do software que uso (não registou o sismo por completo), por isso esperei que o IM confirma-se o sismo para por alguma info no tópico. 


Alguma info sobre esta actividade sísmica no Fogo:



> O evento em causa integra-se na crise sísmica que se vem desenvolvendo desde o passado dia 15 de Setembro no sistema Fogo-Congro e cujo padrão de actividade continua a indiciar a possibilidade de se virem a registar episódios de maior libertação de energia.
> 
> @CVARG





> 14/12/2011
> 
> Fogo: INGM garante que não há nenhum sinal de anormalidade no vulcão
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2012 às 13:57)

A falha de Gorringe está há muito tempo sem dar sinal de vida. Desde de Dezembro de 2009 que não faz nenhum sismo sentido nessa zona, bastante estranho mesmo. Normalmente todos os anos fazem um sismo sentido.  Quando acordar a barraca vai abanar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Jan 2012 às 16:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A falha de Gorringe está há muito tempo sem dar sinal de vida. Desde de Dezembro de 2009 que não faz nenhum sismo sentido nessa zona, bastante estranho mesmo. Normalmente todos os anos fazem um sismo sentido.  Quando acordar a barraca vai abanar.



O banco de Gorringe está com a sua actividade normal... 
Tem tido actividade constante, é uma realidade que não tem resultado em sismos sentidos, mas isso é relativo...

PS: Queria deixar o pedido para transferir isto para um tópico de 2012. hehe


----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2012 às 22:21)

Alguem sabe como é que o IM regista sismos de fraca magnitude (<2) nessa zona (Goringe)?

Será que instalou sismometros no fundo do mar?


----------

